# Women



## Josh Colon (Nov 6, 2015)

. . . . . . WOMEN

Women will be the death of me.
I like them too much, tis plain to see,
. . . So pretty and nice,
. . . Intriguing with spice,
Ahh, women, they shake my tree.

Women, so pretty, graceful and sweet.
Women, they move, and their looks, such a treat,
. . . They move with grace,
. . . My heart starts to race,
So I fear, a little, and start to retreat.

Women are such a deceiving lot.
They scheme and they plan, and then they plot.
. . . They set a trap,
. . . To muzzle your yap,
Then tag, you've been nailed on the spot.

.
. . . . . . Dec 7,  1989.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 6, 2015)

Men....lol.. 
clever... witty...OH...Josh, last verse.. you left out a verrrry important word.."Conniving".... women can be conniving..just sayin'...  thanks for the chuckle...


----------



## Joe Christopher (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. It's an amusing limerick. There are a couple things you may want to watch out for, however. Be careful of cliches--you've got two in your first stanza. "Women will be the death of me" and "So pretty and nice, intriguing with spice." Also, I would suggest trying not to force rhyme for the sake of it. Lines like "Ah, women, they shake my tree" make that assumption obvious. If you find the verse too constrictive, try some unrhymed free verse instead.

Also, think in terms of images, not generalities. I like the ending though.


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 7, 2015)

Josh,

This was an entertaining poem. I liked the last stanza the most because of the word choices. You decided to use "Trap" and "Muzzle" as a way to describe how women take control. This clever choice coincided with women's belief that most men are dogs. So it really plays well as a way of describing how women (in your poem) assert control in a relationship.


----------



## escorial (Nov 7, 2015)

a fun piece...pleasure to read


----------



## Sonata (Nov 7, 2015)

inkwellness said:


> ...[snip]...This clever choice coincided with women's belief that most men are dogs.



Do you mean that they are not?


----------



## Josh Colon (Nov 7, 2015)

Thank You,
Thank You.
I was between relationships when I wrote this one.  
And, I'm a little shy when it comes to women.  (It was meant to be humorous.)
Josh.


----------



## Sonata (Nov 7, 2015)

I liked it Josh and I hope the second relationship worked and is still working.


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 9, 2015)

The way I understand this poem it's a typical case of projection, i.e. projecting our own undesirable characteristics onto those around us. Beware!


----------



## Josh Colon (Nov 9, 2015)

Projection?  Projecting my own undesirable characteristics onto those around us?

I don't think so.
I thought I was admitting a certain fondness for the females of our species . . .
With the realization that there are some females who would take unfair advantage of that fondness . . .

By the way, I am currently in a relationship with a female.  She's a real sweetheart. 
(This relationship has been running for almost twenty years now . . . and she still puts up with me.  ;-)   Josh.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 10, 2015)

Ahaa! Nice once, Josh. I liked this. It had a clever little cranny to it!


----------

